# JU87-D1 Winter 1942



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

Makes you cold just looking at it, this my 1/48th scale monogram JU87 I scratchbuilt the siren prop and changed the landing gear to create an earlier model there were no aftermarket parts used on it...the snow is a thin sheet of styrofoam


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Klink: "We quit making Russian front jokes last November".
Very nice, Doc!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool project.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Like the Stuka!Very cool!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice brushwork on the winter camo!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice idea. Was going to say "cool idea" but I see that was taken.


----------

